# Help! Rescued poodle is SO STINKY!!



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey there! I am a new mama to "Roger" (the name he came with, maybe I can rename him?). He is a beautiful 9 month old standard. He's very even tempered, quiet and calm (mostly!). We rescued him one week ago tomorrow. I have noticed one major downside. He is SUPER INSANLY stinky! I can hardly bare to have him in the car when we run errands! I need help and suggestions as to how to control this problem. I gave him a bath last Tuesday (not quite a week ago) and it helped for two days. He's got bad breath, occasional (deadly) gas and overall dog "stink". Everything I've read states poodles have little to no odor. Please help me help Roger! Thank you!

Arainna Forth


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Did your boy have any Vet exam yet : ))) ?

Yes, poodles are very "low odor" dogs, actually most that I ever met had NO odor at all !!!! Not even a "doggy breath" LOL and I am very sensitive to odors of any kind - that is why the poodle is the ONLY dog for me LOL

If I were you, I would take him to a good Vet who would check his ears and his teeth for the beginning. Also, if he has any urinary infection - that can cause odor too.

And last - what kind of food you feed your spoo : ))) ? Since he is very gassy also, maybe food is not agreeing with him and is causing bad breath . Some odorous food ingredients can cause also strange skin smell in some dogs.

Hope you will find the culprit fast : ))) !!!!!


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*Second the vet suggestion*



forthwife said:


> Hey there! I am a new mama to "Roger" (the name he came with, maybe I can rename him?). He is a beautiful 9 month old standard. He's very even tempered, quiet and calm (mostly!). We rescued him one week ago tomorrow. I have noticed one major downside. He is SUPER INSANLY stinky! I can hardly bare to have him in the car when we run errands! I need help and suggestions as to how to control this problem. I gave him a bath last Tuesday (not quite a week ago) and it helped for two days. He's got bad breath, occasional (deadly) gas and overall dog "stink". Everything I've read states poodles have little to no odor. Please help me help Roger! Thank you!
> 
> Arainna Forth


I would have him checked for kidney disease, urinary tract infection, teeth problems, as well as review what food he is eating (for the gas). Bad breath can actually be a sign of a kidney problem, as well as bad teeth at an early age. 

Sorry to hear about the challenges you are experiencing.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

forthwife said:


> Hey there! I am a new mama to "Roger" (the name he came with, maybe I can rename him?).


If you don't like the name Roger, I'd say go ahead and give him a name you like! I managed a humane society for 4 years and there were hundreds of animals who would come to us as strays/abandoned - we had no clue what their name used to be so we had to re-name them. My Hannah-banana was one of those... and adult (3+ years old) dog who was picked up by animal control and never claimed (believe me... this was the original owner's loss - Hannah is AMAZING!!!) One of our volunteers named her and now I can just "think" her name and she responds!

As far as the stink - digestion (feed GOOD food!!), oral health and anal glands were the first things that came to mind (and whether or not he came from a shelter type rescue - sometimes they can pick up an odor from the actual place they lived if it wasn't kept clean!)

Good luck with your de-odorizing and share pictures when you get a chance!!

Barb


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

A 9 month old Poodle should not stink. Bad breath could be a sign of a tooth problem. Gas is a sign that his food is not agreeing with him. Consider changing him to a food without grains or chicken (both common problems for Poodles). As far as other stink goes, can you tell where it is coming from?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

can be ears too. 

would have him vetted out and maybe trya pro bath/groom as they have shampoos andget a deep clean


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My Jasper also had a really bad odor. We adopted him at age 14 months and he had a lot of medical issues. Double ear infection, very bad teeth, awful diet - gas, loose stools, whip worm, impacted anal glands, umbilical hernia and not neutered. We had all of these addressed right away along with professional grooming. Jasper's white part of his coat was stained yellow with urine stains along with his nails and pads of his feet. My fantastic groomer & vet worked miracles and in a few months the odor was gone. I also changed his food to Taste of the Wild (lamb or fish formula) which is grain free with no poultry, beef or dairy. I am also careful about treats and make sure that that they meet the same standards as his kibble. I am researching a raw diet - I'd love to take the plunge and switch them one day soon.

Hang in there - it will get better. I find that their coat absorbs odors easily. Soon, he will smell like your home. 

Best wishes to you and Roger!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd recommend changing his diet first, which can help clear up the gas and probably some of the bad breath. Brushing his teeth is a good habit to get into and will help prevent any tooth problems and bad breath, also. 
Poodles really shouldn't stink like you're talking about. I mean, unless you're taking him to the dog park every day, he shouldn't smell. My boy stinks like dirt and other dogs after coming home from the dog park, but otherwise he smells great. 
I would also check his ears, like some other people said. Those can give off a pretty foul smell if they aren't clean or are infected.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am guessing anal glands. That is a nasty stink like no other! I am agreeing with the fact that something is not working for him with his diet.

One thing that worked for us with our dachsie and her anal gland issues; feed a consistent and boring diet. She never had issues when we were feeding her dog food, but, when we started giving her treats of "people food"; leftover dinners and such, she had problems big time. I'm not talking about feeding raw; that is different. I think she was having trouble digesting some things we would give her, would get constipated, get diarhea, etc. I think that is when the anal glands started causing problems. She would start biting at her bum, and the smell was awful. Have the vet be sure they are empty, and if he has problems with that, you can have them expelled regularly at the vet's and/or groomers.

BTW, once we were feeding regular dog food on a regular diet, she was fine. She needed that consistency.

Good luck!

Ears/teeth can really smell, too. But, I'm thinking if the bath helped for 2 days, maybe it is anal glands, unless there is some kind of a skin infection or something.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Take him to the groomer, get him shaved, teeth cleaned, ect. His hair could be holding onto the stink, like skunk odor. Just a suggestion.


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

I have started to change his diet. He was on Newman's Own Organic Senior/Active food (senior food for a 9 month old??). He was super burpy (both ends) on it. I'm gently switching him to Avoderm as I've had several friends rave about it. Hopefully that will help.

I haven't taken him to the vet yet, reason being I have his medical paperwork and he was seen for a full exam less than 5 weeks ago. Does he need to go again? That being said, his ears do smell (if it were a child, I'd presume a fungus in the ear) as does his breath. His back teeth are tan/light brown and not bright white. Also, he pees on his legs because he decides to walk while he's urinating! How can anything walk and pee?!?! It boggles my mind. 

I clipped his hair much shorter (and cuter!) and gave him a very thorough shampoo and condition. Hopefully it'll improve. Now I need to research vets in my area. 

Anyone have thoughts on pet insurance? Thanks all for your help!


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, side note to describe the stinkiness. Roger was in the car with my 3 year old and I and my poor child actually *dry heaved *and exclaimed "He's SOOOOOO stinky Mommy he has to go back!". 

Poor kid, poor dog. Hopefully I can fix 'em both!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

forthwife said:


> Oh, side note to describe the stinkiness. Roger was in the car with my 3 year old and I and my poor child actually *dry heaved *and exclaimed "He's SOOOOOO stinky Mommy he has to go back!".
> 
> Poor kid, poor dog. Hopefully I can fix 'em both!


Vet, definitely. ASAP. No clean dog should smell so bad that a 3 year old dry heaves. Poor thing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

forthwife said:


> I have started to change his diet. He was on Newman's Own Organic Senior/Active food (senior food for a 9 month old??). He was super burpy (both ends) on it. I'm gently switching him to Avoderm as I've had several friends rave about it. Hopefully that will help.
> 
> I haven't taken him to the vet yet, reason being I have his medical paperwork and he was seen for a full exam less than 5 weeks ago. Does he need to go again? That being said, his ears do smell (if it were a child, I'd presume a fungus in the ear) as does his breath. His back teeth are tan/light brown and not bright white. Also, he pees on his legs because he decides to walk while he's urinating! How can anything walk and pee?!?! It boggles my mind.
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY needs to go to the vet again. Doesn't matter that he was seen 5 weeks ago. YOU just got him and you want to take him to YOUR vet.  Good luck and hope you get the smellies under control!!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Rescues are known for being really smelly. . . a lot depends on the situation they're coming from. I've been on forums with lots of rescue folks who think that they just soak up that horrible smell of the cage they were in, and no matter how many times you wash them, it just doesn't come off, it's almost like it exudes from their pores. It's pretty much agreed amongst them that it just takes time to get out of the system. 

I'm sure a vet check will be fabulous too, just don't "hold your breath" that it'll solve it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have read somewhere that bicarbonate of soda, brushed into the coat and left for a bit, and then brushed out, can act as a safe deodoriser. It won't solve any internal issues, of course. I would definitely see a vet - and take out insurance. I would also start work on his teeth with an enzyme tooth cleaner for dogs, and/or Plaque Off - once the surface get tacky with tartar, it can build up very, very quickly.


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Any suggestions on what company is good for pet insurance?


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a picture of poor, stinky Roger bathed and cleaned up. (Hopefully I'm doing the attachment right!) I cleaned his ears out really well today (he still has a lot of remaining dark wax however) and will be picking up a toothbrush and doggie paste today. I need to call my friends who are dog owners to find a good vet, so hopefully he's on the mend.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

forthwife said:


> Here's a picture of poor, stinky Roger bathed and cleaned up. (Hopefully I'm doing the attachment right!) I cleaned his ears out really well today (he still has a lot of remaining dark wax however) and will be picking up a toothbrush and doggie paste today. I need to call my friends who are dog owners to find a good vet, so hopefully he's on the mend.


He is so beautiful! I cannot imagine any stink coming from him!!


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> He is so beautiful! I cannot imagine any stink coming from him!!



LOL Exactly what I was thinking! He is stunning


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I could just kiss that (stinky) face 

He is so handsome!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! I do hope you sort out his little problem quickly - how awful to have such a kissable poodle, and not be able to enjoy being close to him!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He is lovely.. maybe it is his ears.. Hoolie has had yeast in his and they dont smell good! I am just flushing them weekly and putting some meds I got from the vet in them daily. The "black Wax" is making me think that it might be the same with your puppy.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> LOL Exactly what I was thinking! He is stunning


Me, three! Gosh, he is gorgeous! Lil' stinky boy! LOL


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Ears can really make a horrid odor. If he has enough debris in there that you couldn't get it all in one cleaning, I'd suspect yeast or a bacterial infection of some sort. I'd get him in to be seen.

We had a dog in at the clinic I work at who had horribly infected ears. It was almost unbearable to go to the side of the room he was on


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice looking dog!

That black gunk in his ears is probably due to a yeast infection brought on by food allergies. Again, please check ingredients since so many Poodles seem to have a chicken intolerance. 

I would have his teeth professionally cleaned. This is not cheap, but brown teeth on a 9 month old is a cause for concern.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

These two sites are good for comparing different pet insurance companies:
Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.
Pet Insurance University - A Vet's Guide to Pet Insurance

This site is good for checking where you dog food rates and also seeing what ingredients are in it:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Nice looking dog!
> 
> I would have his teeth professionally cleaned. This is not cheap, but brown teeth on a 9 month old is a cause for concern.


I agree - I would also ask for a blood test/panel because of this

Keep us posted...


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He's "stinkin' adorable


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*He's is sooooo cute!*

You little boy is too funny!

I also have a new dog, and everyday is learning.
Persia had 'dog stink' too and it was the ears.
She had not had her 1st groom bc she is a puppy, but went last week and had the hair taken out, now she is the sweetest smelling dog ever. It wasn't even an infection.

Like everyone else, go to the vet, you will need one, anyways. A wellness check is not expensive. It was $25 for Persia. They will also suggest flea/worm medicine at $20 a month. They might suggest a teeth scrape but afterwards with proper nutrition you (hopefully) won't have to do it again.
Consider RAW to help his digestion. Same cost as high quality kibble. 

If it is the ears/anal glands/teeth/or internal the vet is money better spent than a groomer. You can always bathe/cut at home at first. 

Enjoy Roger!


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Roger's got his vet appointment today. I'll keep you all posted! Hopefully it's just super dirty ears and not an infection (especially due to an allergy!). Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree ear infections can definitely cause a bad smell and also yeasty skin infections really smell strong.In the summer my Newfoundland started to develop a strong smell,he never smells I checked all over him and there is a lot of him and found deep down in his private parts he had a weepy skin affection so off to the vets.he doesn't smell now thankfully.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ear infections can cause a horrid odor. I bought a Poodle about 2 years ago from a groomer "of all people" and he had a double ear infections. The vet has tools to get deep in the ear and get the "gunk" out. Then he will be started on antibiotics that you'll message into the ear daily and do reg cleanings. I didnt even pay much for that vet appointment...very reasonable for ears! 

I would also have the vet check his anal glands. As for his teeth, a good brushing can do wonders so I think your on the right path.

Also, if the Avoderm doesnt agree with his system, I also feed Taste of the Wild "all stages" Venisin and my whole crew is doing great on it. I have a senior dog, two 3yr old dogs and a 4 month old pup all on the same food. Just a fyi in case your not satisfied with the Avoderm. 

Your boy is gorgeous by the way!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

forthwife said:


> Roger's got his vet appointment today. I'll keep you all posted! Hopefully it's just super dirty ears and not an infection (especially due to an allergy!). Thanks for all the well wishes!


I DO wish you well! Roger is too good-looking to be a "stinker." I know you'll love him all the more when you don't have to hold your breath to do it. Good luck, and please report back soon on what the vet says.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Stinky poodle*

SA also has a horrible smell!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone brought to my attention that S/A does cause a terrible odor, and also can cause ear trouble. I sincerely hope it is not this. Roger is just beautiful!! May you have many happy, healthy un-stinky years together!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Let us know how the vet visit went. Roger is gorgeous! Hope ya'll are happy together!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

forthwife said:


> IAnyone have thoughts on pet insurance? Thanks all for your help!


we have PetPlan for jessie - i did a lot of research before purchasing it. they've been great. they are very highly rated and are a proven company. they take care of chronic conditions, specialist don't need a referral. you can tailor the plan as you need to.

good luck with roger. jessie has chronic ear problems. i'm thinking about bringing her to a holistic vet. interestingly enough i just read someone commented that many dogs have food allergies to chicken - that is what she eats - Evo 95% chicken (canned) with grill chicken in it, some freeze dried Stella & Chewy's chicken. yes, you got it, she loves chicken. wonder if that is making her ears so bad? anyway, good luck with roger. looking forward to updates...


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

forthwife said:


> Here's a picture of poor, stinky Roger bathed and cleaned up. (Hopefully I'm doing the attachment right!) I cleaned his ears out really well today (he still has a lot of remaining dark wax however) and will be picking up a toothbrush and doggie paste today. I need to call my friends who are dog owners to find a good vet, so hopefully he's on the mend.


he's so beautiful i can't imagine anyone wanting to give him up? maybe neglect (not enough time to care for spoo) led to his stinky gunky ears, and poor diet led to his discolored teeth and between the two smell, out he went. well..if someone could give up such a precious boy for those reasons - it is good you have him. i'm sure his smells will go away once he gets the proper care and a good thorough vet visit.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Roger is just beautiful!! May you have many happy, healthy un-stinky years together![/QUOTE]

Off Topic bc I could not find the other post, but it is 
good the forum is very active lately.

I saw your site and it was really nice. The poodles, your passion, and dedication are worth a praise. 
If you don't mind, can you explain the co-ownership? Is this commonplace for well bred poodles?
Feel free to start a new thread if you choose to answer.
Also, if I read correctly, Congrats on Jenny's pregnancy.


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

The visit with the vet was just awful yesterday. I didn't like the vet at all! He didn't really look him over very well (just in his ears) no listening to his lungs, heart or anything; nothing more than a casual glance. Is that normal?! Had it been my child, I'd have known more. 

He suggested teeth cleaning as Roger does have plaque on his molars and it was $450!!! He also said he "may have a minor ear infection but I don't know for sure" but that they would treat him for one anyway and it was $250 (including meds). 

I declined all the services and will be taking him to a different vet. I don't disagree with doing a ear flush and maybe treating a possible ear infection but $250 seems SOOO high. Maybe not I'm so new to the dog world. 

As a side note, people keep mentioning S/A. What does that mean? Thanks for all your help and kind comments.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Definitely find a new vet. 

SA is sebaceous adenitis which is a genetic skin disease that commonly affects poodles. Here's a good link with lots of information on it
sebaceous adenitis


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, I just had Hoolie in for a check on his ears. They didnt have to flush them because i already had the day before but for the check and Meds it was $60. The price for the teeth cleaning is just a bit less than we paid for our Greyhounds teeth cleaning but she had a bunch of extractions..I guess it depends on where you are located. I would certainly find a new vet. We went to several before finding one we were happy with.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

That does seem very high to me. My Belle had an ear infection about two months ago. My regular vet took a swab of ear gunk, looked at it under a microscope to see what the bug was, and gave me medication for it. He charged only about $120.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I think cost depends on location, as well. I would definitely find a new vet though. Good vets are worth their weight in gold (and I just found one I love!)! I would also look into pet insurance as well. 

As far as insurance goes, I also have Pet Plan (and I think there are several others on this board that do as well). I haven't had to make any claims against it yet, but I've only heard great things about them.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

That vet sounds terrible. Good for you for declining the services and going elsewhere!

My vet is no cheap in the least, and I am in CA where vet costs are quite high, and I was only charged $60 total for a recent ear infection including the vet visit. Granted, Jager is in all the the time so they waived the office visit, but still.

Also, if you feel he didn't examine the dog thoroughly, then he probably did not. A good vet will listen to the lungs and heart, closely examine the ears and eyes, feel all over the dog's body, etc.--especially someone's first visit with a rescue dog of unknown health background. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I'm glad you didn't give this vet your business. Do you know anyone in your area who can recommend a good vet?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The first vet I took Beau to was a total waste of time - and very expensive, to boot! We've since seen two other vets (one to get a second opinion on Beau's knees), and both were fabulous. I'll never go back to the first guy, that's for sure, even if he does have the fanciest office in town, and does the most advertising.

The second vet is our groomer's husband, who practices out of a big guest house on their property - he even does house calls. No fancy office or high-tech frills here, just experienced, through care and freasonable fees. Dr. Patterson gives discounts for rescues, too. I think we paid maybe $60 when he examined Beau and treated a simple ear infection. He does no advertising - strictly word of mouth, and everybody adores him.

I went to the third vet to get a second opinion on Beau's knees. She is a highly recommended holistic vet here in town. So popular, she's booked a month in advance for new patients. Again, word of mouth from my dog-owning neighbors led me to her. A little more expensive than Dr. Patterson, but still reasonable. Wonderful care.

Moral of the story: there are all kinds of vets out there, and they are not interchangable. Try to get recommendations from experienced dog-owners who live in your area - more than likely they have already sorted the good from the bad. It's going to be a long term relationship, so it's worth the effort to find the best.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I agree with LEUllman, although the vet I am currently with does quite a bit of advertising (it's a new vet, though. And they have doggie daycare. And instead of selling the bad foods, they sell Orijen and Fromm and Honest Kitchen- and other brands like that). 

The vet that I met (I think there is more than one in the practice), and everyone else is extremely friendly (we've been there several times to pick up dog food). Actually, since this was Jake's first time to see the vet (and he has to go back in a few weeks for a Distemper/Parvo), she asked that I try to bring him back to the vet's office several times over the next few weeks just to let everyone visit him and give him cookies and so I can bring him in the exam room and play with him and let him hang out. First vet ever to actually request (and truly want) extra visits to get him used to being there. I was thrilled. Jake seemed to really like her (well, before he got his fecal and microchip, at least).

I'm also planning to bring him in to get him temperament tested sometime in the next week or so, since he was really excited to see the other dogs playing in the day care (when I've brought him there before, he's been unsure of all of the barking- but he's finally changed his mind about that, it seems- which is what I was waiting for). 

Anyway, good luck finding a good vet. It can be difficult. At least, it was for me. Most of the people I know who have pets don't put the same effort (insanity?) into having pets that I do. They don't research vaccines, foods, or anything like that. They feed semi-expensive (or cheap) foods, without actually knowing anything about the brands they pick (I've tried to educate them), and they just do whatever their vet suggests as far as shots and healthcare goes- they ask no questions. Most of them all like their vets (they say "they are really nice!"), but they all also give annual vaccines, etc. One of the reasons I like this vet is that they are actually kind of the opposite- they push titer testing instead of vaccines (and I think they are one of the only vets in this area that even offers titers).


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG that is high. 

1- you can flush the ears yourself- do a search on here i posted a video on how to do it- not hard at ALL. go to a self serve doggy wash if you need to to get it done. 

2- teeth. I've never had teeth done on a dog. I think sometimes yes it needs to be done. Can you get some meaty bones fo rhim to chew on? I feed raw so it's not much of an issue ever for me now. BUt using some bones and you can buy toothbrushes and toothpaste for dogs now. THere is even products you can foam on for helping break down plaque i wouldn't do teeth until i had tried that for a few months. $450 for teeth doesn't feel too out of line however (it's sedated so blood work plus sedation and the cleaning)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found PlaqueOff and Petzlife gel good for teeth - and there are other recommendations on here. They will clear existing tartar if used regularly, and stop further build up.

I agree with everyone else - time to find a vet you like and trust!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I found my vet based on recommendations on my neighborhood listserv, which is very active. Her office isn't fancy, and she provides good primary care and that's it. But there are lots of places in the area to go if we need specialist care. Forthwife, I recently took Dexter there to get his rabies shot and pick up heartworm meds. Even though he was just there for the shot, she still took his temperature, listened to his heart, and checked him over--and didn't charge me for an office visit. Oh, and I also requested a blood panel because I like to get one annually, so she did the blood draw. 

You might check Yelp for vet recommendations. If you are near a breed club, you can also contact them and ask for suggestions.


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

I was super mean mommy to poor Roger last night and removed a fair amount of hair from his ears. (I felt awful doing it! How miserable for the poor guy!). I plan to clean the ears again tomorrow but wanted to give him a day break from the hair pulling last night. I know for sure this dog is not a biter though! If I was him, I would have bit me last night! I just hope he doesn't start to associate me with miserable things (ear cleanings, teeth brushing, hair pulling etc). 

I will try the plaque products. He does have some build up, but it certainly isn't a ton. I did notice his gums bled some while I brushed his teeth, I presume this will stop once his gums "toughen up" and become healthier as it would in humans? 

I will say his odor problem is no longer a stench, but now just strong "dog stink".  His ears are much, MUCH improved. Now to work on the breath and peeing on his legs. Ugh, Boys! Roger reminds me why I never had a son.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

For mild-moderate ear gunkiness, I love Zymox, and you can get it from various places--just search for it on Amazon. It is much much less irritating than other ear cleaners--you just use 6 drops per ear and massage, and it doesn't contain alcohol or anything that stings. It does contain enzymes the destroy bacteria and fungi, and a little bit of cortisone to calm things down. 

If you can find Primal buffalo marrow bones or something like that, they will help with his teeth, and he will like them much better than having them brushed. He might even forgive you for the ear plucking! 

Did the vet check his anal glands as a source of odor? 

As for the leg peeing, you can check out leg protectors that show dog people use. Google Linda Blackie Whisperwind--she makes and sells them. Carole of Dogsinstyle on this list might as well. You can also just try using baby wipes to clean off his legs.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

forthwife said:


> I was super mean mommy to poor Roger last night and removed a fair amount of hair from his ears. (I felt awful doing it! How miserable for the poor guy!). I plan to clean the ears again tomorrow but wanted to give him a day break from the hair pulling last night. I know for sure this dog is not a biter though! If I was him, I would have bit me last night! I just hope he doesn't start to associate me with miserable things (ear cleanings, teeth brushing, hair pulling etc).
> 
> I will try the plaque products. He does have some build up, but it certainly isn't a ton. I did notice his gums bled some while I brushed his teeth, I presume this will stop once his gums "toughen up" and become healthier as it would in humans?
> 
> I will say his odor problem is no longer a stench, but now just strong "dog stink".  His ears are much, MUCH improved. Now to work on the breath and peeing on his legs. Ugh, Boys! Roger reminds me why I never had a son.



Another thing you might want to try is bully sticks. Since Jake is a puppy, I can't tell you how they will work for him, but when my friend saw him playing with his, she decided to buy some for her 2.5 year old maltese (who was in desperate need of a dental). She gave him several of those over about a month (the curly ones), and he now only has a small amount of plaque right at his gum line, which she is hopeful will come off with continued chewing. His teeth aren't pearly white yet (and don't know if they will be), but they are yellowish instead of covered in plaque. I have also noticed a difference in my jack russell's teeth as well (although not as drastic as the difference I saw with the maltese's teeth). I think you could try the bully sticks or the raw meaty bones (I will caution that if you have a very strong chewer, the bigger weight-bearing bones- like knuckle bones- have been known to break teeth), along with brushing his teeth, and see if that helps. I would suggest giving it about a month or so and seeing if you notice a difference. If so, yay! If not, time for a dental. I feel like avoiding the sedation is worth waiting for an additional month to actually do the dental and try other remedies first, but that's just me.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> As for the leg peeing, you can check out leg protectors that show dog people use. Google Linda Blackie Whisperwind--she makes and sells them. Carole of Dogsinstyle on this list might as well. You can also just try using baby wipes to clean off his legs.



I forgot, I was going to suggest this as well!  Leg protectors will at least keep the pee off his fur (until hopefully you can convince him to stand still when he pees). I would make sure to wipe them off before you take them off though- I can imagine pee getting everywhere if you tried to take them off while they were wet! :scared:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> For mild-moderate ear gunkiness, I love Zymox, and you can get it from various places--just search for it on Amazon.


Zymox with or without hydrocortisone? Jasper is on another ear infection bender:argh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to begin buying marrow bones and letting the dogs have a go at them. The vet said they are awesome for keeping teeth clean.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Be careful with marrow bones though - they make me nervous! I have heard many people saying their dogs have chipped teeth on them - even the raw ones. I have given Henry and Millie raw marrow bones twice - and nobody broke any teeth from it. But then I heard some horror stories so I have been hesitant to try again.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

forthwife said:


> I will try the plaque products. He does have some build up, but it certainly isn't a ton. I did notice his gums bled some while I brushed his teeth, I presume this will stop once his gums "toughen up" and become healthier as it would in humans?


I am pretty sure dog tooth paste is enzymatic. You don't really have to brush all that hard for it to take effect. Just make sure you get it on the tooth, then it will do it's job on it's own.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Be careful with marrow bones though - they make me nervous! I have heard many people saying their dogs have chipped teeth on them - even the raw ones. I have given Henry and Millie raw marrow bones twice - and nobody broke any teeth from it. But then I heard some horror stories so I have been hesitant to try again.


This was my concern. I've heard some people say they are great, but I think it depends on your dog. Some dogs don't chomp down very hard, so there is little to no danger of them breaking their teeth. Other dogs are very aggressive chewers, and if they chomp down really hard, and the bone is more dense (stronger) than their teeth, their teeth will chip.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

re: stinky dogs/ear gunk

Obviously many possible causes for stinky dogs, but good for Apres Argent for mentioning SA.

SA affected dogs often have a nasty odor and as most owners of SA affected dogs will tell you... the SA goes hand in hand with ear gunk... typically hard and black.

There are many camps out there on ears/ear care. I personally would hesitate to pluck a dogs ears during an active infection. It does tissue damage and opens up all of the pores so that what ever the nasty critter (bacteria/yeastie beastie) is causing the infection can actually spread. But then I'm in the "don't pluck" camp 95% of the time anyway.

Purple Stuff seems to work like a charm for taking care of ear issues for a lot of poodles. Downside is the gentian violet can stain AND that it has recently been determined it is mildly carcinogenic.

I don't like to use steroids with my poodles unless there is no way around it.

re: Marrow bones..... some people have found that if the bones are cut for easy marrow access, the dogs chow down quickly on the marrow and get diarrhea because it is so rich. Also, when cut, those thick cartilege caps can come off in hunks that are easy to swallow and too big to digest. 

When people break a leg bone, once a "callous" has been formed around the break, the more weight bearing, the more dense the bone becomes. In people who are bed ridden, they lose their bone density. I don't know if this applies to teeth, but I've always assumed that it does. I rarely have puppies but when I do I start them on raw bones.... thinking that if they start on them from as early as possible the density of the teeth is harder and able to withstand chewing. All of my dogs have access to bones regularly. I prefer whole, uncut bones as I feel that those are the safest.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

About the ear infections, a vet recommended hydrogen peroxide some years ago when my dog got his very first ear infection, followed by epi-otic cleaner that I remove with cotton balls.

I tilt his head a bit, pour the peroxide on his affected ear (a small capful), count to 30 and let him shake it out.

I still clean his ears periodically with epi-otic and whenever I see (or smell) anything even remotely similar to an ear infection I use the peroxide once, or sometimes even twice and then just continue with the cleaner.
So far it has worked without a problem.

Has anyone done this too?


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Hydrogen peroxide (just like anything else) needs to be used cautiously.

if a bottle of hydrogen peroxide has been open for longer than three days it can grow pseudomonas and other water loving bacteria. 

also, hydrogen peroxide doesn't have any drying action.

After swimming, bathing, my favorite drying agent is.... Everclear from the liquor store. It doesn't burn or sting or cause sneezing like rubbing alchohol.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> Hydrogen peroxide (just like anything else) needs to be used cautiously.
> 
> if a bottle of hydrogen peroxide has been open for longer than three days it can grow pseudomonas and other water loving bacteria.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, that's why I was recommended to follow with the cleaner which is supposed to have drying action.

I have heard also that if the bottle has some time open, the peroxide won't even work on anything. I don't remember how long though.

Everclear? How do you use it?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Zymox with or without hydrocortisone? Jasper is on another ear infection bender:argh:


I'd love to know the answer to this too! I was just eyeing this product on Amazon and wondered if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I would use the kind with hydrocortisone until things are calm, then switch to the kind without for maintenance. Both have stuff that will combat yeast, and the one with hydrocortisone is just 1%.

I am also not a fan of aggressive plucking, especially if the ear is irritated already.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for replying so fast, Feralpudel!

These are the ones, right?

Amazon.com: Zymox Otic Pet Ear Treatment without Hydrocortisone, 1-1/4-Ounce: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

re: Everclear-- I have a tiny bottle which I put it into, put it into one of my pockets til it is at my body temp, then I just drop a few drops in, massage at the base of the ear and I'm done.

re: Bad vets-- Just so everyone knows... if you encounter a truly bad vet who is dangerous a report can (and should) be made to the state they are licensed in. States take complaints very seriously.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Everyone please remember, nothing with hydrocortisone or any steroid should be used in the ears of a female that has been bred.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Thanks for replying so fast, Feralpudel!
> 
> These are the ones, right?
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the stuff. Six drops in each ear, then massage gently. When you use the next day, you can gently wipe out the ear with a tissue before putting more in. You should *not* use other ear cleaners, as they will interfere with the enzymatic action of the Zymox.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks again!

One question, I read the instructions and it said "flush the ear after treatment". What do they mean by that? I'm sorry, my first language is not English and I'm sure I'm missing something here. Is it cleaning the ear to remove the wax and dirt?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Flush in this context usually means to rinse with a lot of liquid - in this case to float out any debris, etc, I suspect. In English we talk of "flushing the toilet", to give you an idea, but perhaps not quite as much water or whatever is needed for ears!


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Ha! This is a funny thread, it's grown SO BIG! 

Roger's ears are much better now that they had some hair removed and given a thorough cleaning today.  

His gassiness (is that a word?) is improving too now that he's exclusively on avoderm. I am wondering a way to slow down his eating. He absolutly inhales it! I am sure that is adding to why he burps. 

I wondered how often I can bathe him? I also wondered does it harm or irritate his skin at all if I give him a good rinse using no soap and then condition his fur? Thanks again all, you've made becoming a poodle mommy so much easier!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

There are dishes that make a dog eat more slowly. Dog.com has them. Also check out the Kong Wobbler, which will make a dog work for his whole meal and dispenses it gradually.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

fjm said:


> Flush in this context usually means to rinse with a lot of liquid - in this case to float out any debris, etc, I suspect. In English we talk of "flushing the toilet", to give you an idea, but perhaps not quite as much water or whatever is needed for ears!


Ah, thank you!
Then I need to rinse his ear with water when the treatment is finished after 7 days, right?

forthwife, your boy is GORGEOUS! I'm glad to hear he's doing better. 
I have heard of people putting balls (tennis, rubber, metal) or even large rocks in their dogs food bowls so they don't eat the kibble so fast. Maybe that can help?

Just make sure he can't easily move whatever you put there or that he doesn't eat the rock!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a big big fan of kibble dispensing toys. Kodi's favorite is the Premeir Kibble Nibble or the IQ ball. He pushes it around with his nose and the kibble fall out slowly. It also makes them use their brain to get their food. We also have the kong wobbler, a Treat Stik, a Premeir Tug a Jug to name a few. I'm always looking for some new ones!!

You can also give kibble as rewards a few at a time to work on some training at dinner time. It's a great way to reinforce tricks that the dogs already know, and to learn some new ones.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering how Roger is doing? Are you keeping same name or changing it?


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Roger is doing GREAT! He is still and will remain "Roger". The name grew on us.  

He's going into a "real" vet on the 4th for a full check up (the first vet I took him to was amazingly bad). I do suspect he's got an ear infection and we'll get him all fixed up then. We'll also have a neuter consult. I had planned on having it done right away, but have been informed I should wait until he's over a year, or begins marking in the house (I believe he's around 9 months old now). 

Additionally we'll begin his beginner behavior class this Thursday. I'm excited to see him bloom into his "best" self. 

I think my favorite thing about sweet Roger is he is a rescue dog. He's such a sweet, good natured boy; I am excited to see him after several rounds of training (he's already SO good!). 

I also plan to have him professionally groomed in the upcoming month. I bought a good quality clipper set and did it myself twice already, but it is a SUPER INSANE mess! I've never seen so much hair! So, hopefully once he's done "properly" (and by a pro) I can keep it up and it will be less difficult of a task for me.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Roger is doing so well. It seems like rescue dogs somehow now and turn out especially sweet. I look forward to hearing about how he does in class and how things go at the vet. I am no expert but from what I read on this forum it sounds like waiting till he is a little older for neutering is a good idea. I have not received my clippers yet and like you it will be cleanup between groomings but I am scared it will be a disaster. By a super insane mess do you mean how he turned out or just that grooming it messy?


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I have not received my clippers yet and like you it will be cleanup between groomings but I am scared it will be a disaster. By a super insane mess do you mean how he turned out or just that grooming it messy?


Haha, sorry that was so unclear. Roger looked just fine, my screened patio was a SUPER insane mess. It was if 3-4 feather pillows had been ripped apart in there. (It was quite a windy day while I was doing the clipping, I would imagine it looked somewhat like I was inside a giant snowglobe!) Additionally I was totally covered in fur. TOTALLY. You know how when you visit the beach you find sand everywhere? Kinda the same deal. :afraid: 

Although I hate to spend the $$ on grooming, I think for the "big grooms" I'll leave it to a pro. I've swept up my patio at least 5 times since then and am still finding "tumble weeds" of poodle hair.


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I have not received my clippers yet and like you it will be cleanup between groomings but I am scared it will be a disaster. By a super insane mess do you mean how he turned out or just that grooming it messy?


Haha, sorry that was so unclear. Roger looked just fine, my screened patio was a SUPER insane mess. It was if 3-4 feather pillows had been ripped apart in there. (It was quite a windy day while I was doing the clipping, I would imagine it looked somewhat like I was inside a giant snowglobe!) Additionally I was totally covered in fur. TOTALLY. You know how when you visit the beach you find sand everywhere? Kinda the same deal. :afraid: 

Although I hate to spend the $$ on grooming, I think for the "big grooms" I'll leave it to a pro. I've swept up my patio at least 5 times since then and am still finding "tumble weeds" of poodle hair.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

forthwife said:


> Haha, sorry that was so unclear. Roger looked just fine, my screened patio was a SUPER insane mess. It was if 3-4 feather pillows had been ripped apart in there. (It was quite a windy day while I was doing the clipping, I would imagine it looked somewhat like I was inside a giant snowglobe!) Additionally I was totally covered in fur. TOTALLY. You know how when you visit the beach you find sand everywhere? Kinda the same deal. :afraid:
> 
> Although I hate to spend the $$ on grooming, I think for the "big grooms" I'll leave it to a pro. I've swept up my patio at least 5 times since then and am still finding "tumble weeds" of poodle hair.


This is one of the main reasons why I am so so happy to have my clippervac. It is wonderful for grooming ... makes the poodle feet so easy to do too! We have 2 standard poodles, 3 maltese, and 2 shih tzu right now in the house. The little dogs are all kept in short hair right now which means lots of grooming. The clippervac is AMAZING!


----------



## forthwife (Dec 5, 2010)

Isn't the clipper vac like $900? Which one do you have? Is it cumbersome to use the clipper with that hose attached? Thanks!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

He is absolutely beautiful, I mean handsome! I agree with others who say get him on a quality dog food. It could be that he came from a not so clean home. If that’s the case, it should wear off with time. Enjoy your new Spoo. I brought my Gracie home at Christmas time, 9 years ago, and she has brought me so much joy!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread is nine years old ?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Snufflesman said:


> Poodles don’t shed however they do come with a pretty foul poodle odor. It’s quite a doggie smell that transfers onto your hand when you pet them.
> 
> I use to own a poodle, and the doggie smell is why I changed breeds. It’s similar to a Pug or Bulldog odour. I now have a Lhasa Apso which truly does not have a doggy odor. It is an issue with the breed. Don’t listen to anybody who tells you a poodle doesn’t smell - they do and it’s doggie and unpleasant.


Hahaha, were you, like, just trolling the internet for groups for breeds you don't have and decided to join here to provide us some holiday entertainment? Clearly you must not have maintained the one you had or it had some skin or other issues you did not address or it would not have had a pretty foul odor None of the many poodles I know have a doggy or other unpleasant odor unless the owner doesn't keep them groomed properly or doesn't address another issue. One can only hope you take better care of the lhasa you have since it is also a grooming breed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, some serious trolling agreed Eclipse. Poodles don't stink.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A healthy poodle should have no doggie odor. As others have said, if there is an odor you need to evaluate food, ears, skin, and anal glands. NOTE . . . most people, including quite a few groomers, have no business evacuating anal glands. If done improperly they can rupture!

Sebaceous adenitis, to the best of my knowledge, only affects standard poodles. Anal gland problems are most common in toy poodles, less so in miniatures and standards. That said, it still pays to consider all possibilities.

I was horrified to see such a beautiful dog coming from a rescue situation.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> A healthy poodle should have no doggie odor. As others have said, if there is an odor you need to evaluate food, ears, skin, and anal glands. NOTE . . . most people, including quite a few groomers, have no business evacuating anal glands. If done improperly they can rupture!
> 
> Sebaceous adenitis, to the best of my knowledge, only affects standard poodles. Anal gland problems are most common in toy poodles, less so in miniatures and standards. That said, it still pays to consider all possibilities.
> 
> I was horrified to see such a beautiful dog coming from a rescue situation.


A very old thread, which I nevertheless read in its entirety as I like to learn new things from this forum. Was saddened to see the original poster's next (and last) discussion, which was about potentially rehoming him again after a few months 

Wish I knew how this story turned out for Roger.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

forthwife said:


> Oh, side note to describe the stinkiness. Roger was in the car with my 3 year old and I and my poor child actually *dry heaved *and exclaimed "He's SOOOOOO stinky Mommy he has to go back!".
> 
> Poor kid, poor dog. Hopefully I can fix 'em both!


My toy poodle had bad breath and started her on raw goats milk and it went away. Goats milk is a probiotic and plus great for immune system. I like Farmina dog food.


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

forthwife said:


> I have started to change his diet. He was on Newman's Own Organic Senior/Active food (senior food for a 9 month old??). He was super burpy (both ends) on it. I'm gently switching him to Avoderm as I've had several friends rave about it. Hopefully that will help.
> 
> I haven't taken him to the vet yet, reason being I have his medical paperwork and he was seen for a full exam less than 5 weeks ago. Does he need to go again? That being said, his ears do smell (if it were a child, I'd presume a fungus in the ear) as does his breath. His back teeth are tan/light brown and not bright white. Also, he pees on his legs because he decides to walk while he's urinating! How can anything walk and pee?!?! It boggles my mind.


Roger is gorgeous! His stink probably stems form a combination of issues - "shelter/cage smell" which can take several washes to get rid of, ear yeast or other issues, and a diet that doesn't agree with him. It sounds like you are taking all the right steps to get him healthy and odorless. I agree with all the posters who say get him to the vet ASAP. I always take a new dog, whether a rescue or a pup - to my vet within the first week or so of getting them, even if they were vetted the day before. 

Good luck with your darling!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger is now 9 years old...which is how old this thread is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol


----------

